

Why I am running my own company. - lifeisstillgood
http://mikadosoftware.com/articles/the_break

======
lifeisstillgood
I am realising that running my own company is a little like therapy - and I
had a moment of clarity. I am not advertising because I am waiting till I
think it is "good enough".

Well, it wont ever be. So, with many things still in the pipeline or lying on
the floor, is my first self submission.

Hope it does not hurt.

